# 2016 statistics from the TUG Timeshare marketplace!



## TUGBrian (Jan 13, 2017)

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_sales_rental_history.html


include the top 25 timeshares sold and rented for all of 2016, as well as the top 25 posted resale and rentals!

hope everyone enjoys the data each year!


----------



## 47vampire (Jan 14, 2017)

Can you explain the negative and positive #s (red and green) on the list?  First time I have ever looked at this.  thanks


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 14, 2017)

47vampire said:


> Can you explain the negative and positive #s (red and green) on the list?  First time I have ever looked at this.  thanks


I puzzled over that too.  Looks like value changes compared to last year.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 14, 2017)

ah sorry yes, they are the ranking changes from 2015 in the 2016 results.


----------

